# ..and angels come at day :)



## drizzt (Jan 16, 2010)

_Hymenopus coronatus_
female









male








_Rhombodera basalis_








_Pseudocreobrotra wahlbergii_








_Idolomantis diabolica_


----------



## sbugir (Jan 16, 2010)

:mellow: Impressive.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 16, 2010)

Love the mirrored effect with the all white background!



Great pics.


----------



## ismart (Jan 16, 2010)

Awsome!


----------



## daurican (Jan 16, 2010)

Very beautiful pictures!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jan 16, 2010)

Save some of those pics for the calendar next year!


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2010)

Very nice pics.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 16, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 17, 2010)

Very professional work! Thanks for sharing


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 17, 2010)

Ver y nice!


----------



## keri (Jan 17, 2010)

Delicious photos!!


----------

